# Mental Disorders



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

Most people have some diagnosed form of something, kids used to be rambunctious, now they're ADD... 
So my question to you:
What's f*cked up from the neck up?

Me --> Anxiety Disorder (Not situationaly provoked) started when i was twelve, been on the same meds for 6 years, but ive weened myself down to one pill every 4 days, just to keep from going into withdrawl.   Therapy wasnt of any use, and it ruined a good year of my life.   I still get dizzy, light headed, and feel pain in my chest, but now i know to avoid it...


----------



## Hir (Sep 12, 2009)

I was diagnosed with Autism when I was really young but it was wiped off my statement a few years ago so I'm mentally healthy.



If fucking crazy.

And what makes you think most furries have mental disorders? Or did I misread your post?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 12, 2009)

I have ADHD. Yay.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Schizoid Personality Disorder, and meds for Anxiety problems.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

Never specifically been diagnosed with anything outside of Dyslexia and some number processing disorder I can never remember the name of when I was kid... But that's probably because I largely AVOID doctors like they're the grip reaper..

Just symptoms and behaviors I exhibit on a daily basis I could probably end up diagnosed with everything from A.D.D to Manic Depression to Obsessive Compulsive Disorders.. In short, I'm a writhing mass of CRAZY that doesn't really care about doing anything about it or even specifically knowing what the "problem" is..

I'm also convinced I have some kind of nervous system defect, ever since I was kid I've "twitched", which I've come to realize are more like really really REALLY brief seizures or something.. As my vision will often either black out or go "weird" when it happens.

In short, I'm screwed up, don't know what the deal is, don't really care to do anything about it as I've learned to function in life with it and medication would probably just throw that off.. =/


----------



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> And what makes you think most furries have mental disorders? Or did I misread your post?


 
no nonono  i'm not referring to furs when i say most people, im referring to most people when i say most people, 

ADD is sweeping the nation, along with hyperactivity and anti-social disorder, they're labeling everyone with everything these days.


----------



## Hir (Sep 12, 2009)

Benn said:


> no nonono  i'm not referring to furs when i say most people, im referring to most people when i say most people,


Ah, my mistake.


Benn said:


> no nonono  i'm not referring to furs when i say most people, im referring to most people when i say most people,


Is it me or does labelling people with disorders just make it worse?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ah, my mistake.
> 
> Is it me or does labelling people with disorders just make it worse?


 
People who have ADD get to que jump in alton towers, I want ADD.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Is it me or does labelling people with disorders just make it worse?



One of the many reasons I've never gone to a doctor about any of my previously mentioned "quirks".

All it does is slap another cultural stigma on people and give drug companies a reason to make more pills... *shrug*


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 12, 2009)

I have ADD.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm, dunno.

But I sure have a few.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

i have ADD, that and ADHD run in the family, so does Autism. my mom and 2 bros have Aspergers, my mom and younger siblings all hae ADHD (yay, im the only one NOT hyper =P) and the twins have autism spectrum.


my future kids have such a bright future ahead of them >_< im gonna have to try all those preventative  things to make sure they come out healthy. tho i WILL be getting drugs come delevery... my pain threashold says so.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 12, 2009)

anxiety, bipolar, paranoid personality disorder, possibly histrionic or antisocial.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 12, 2009)

i have ADHD, an unexplained paranoia of nuclear war and a need to be a survivalist, i have DPS with about 5 personalities, i also have a feeling i am insane.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, I think I've found what's wrong: we're furries.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Manic depression and anxiety issues (mostly around a lot of people, but can really happen at any time).

That's it I think.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't believe in psychology!
Haha!


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm broken in a lot of ways. I probably should never have been born.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

i swear theres something wrong more with my mom tho. she gets pissed at  most things, and never listens when i try to point out that she's wrong. like today, she wants me to find this paper with her next dcotors apointment on it, i show it to her and because the doc didnt put the next date on it its the wrong paper >_> she put it out of my reach so i cant point it out. just get screamed at and hit with a backscrathcer.

fking bitch


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Despite all of my efforts, Medicaid has prevented me from being diagnosed with anything. My doctor referred me to my _school counselor _for my problems. >.<

I think it may be something like Bipolar disorder and some sort of anxiety/panic disorder. I have periods of extreme depression, then periods of extreme irritability and anxiety, with frequent panic attacks sprinkled in. I think if it's preventing me from being able to go out or go to school (I've unfortunately had to call in sick several times and it's only been the first quarter!) then it's probably time for some medical help, but alas, Medicaid sucks =(

I'm sort of worried about when I start driving, as lots of my panic attacks occur in cars..


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

I have mild anxiety problems.  That's it.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:
			
		

> Despite all of my efforts, Medicaid has prevented me from being diagnosed with anything. My doctor referred me to my _school counselor _for my problems. >.<
> 
> I think it may be something like Bipolar disorder and some sort of anxiety/panic disorder. I have periods of extreme depression, then periods of extreme irritability and anxiety, with frequent panic attacks sprinkled in. I think if it's preventing me from being able to go out or go to school (I've unfortunately had to call in sick several times and it's only been the first quarter!) then it's probably time for some medical help, but alas, Medicaid sucks =(



ugh to both government and school concelers. sounds like a couple antidpressants (zoloft would dedfinatly help) would fix that, but not if you cant get to them >_>


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 12, 2009)

I got nothing.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm running out of stupid names for autism to use in these threads...

Ooh, ooh, I know; BAAAAWWWWtism!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2009)

*I've been diagnosed* *with* bipolar with psychotic features.

*I know* *I have* paranoia and anxiety problems, though I've never coughed up the money to see a psychiatrist about them. My anti-depressants help with that shit, anyway.

*I suspect I have* mild ADD and OCD, and whatever causes me to have a few auditory and visual hallucinations (if that's not just the bipolar itself, or my medication).


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *I suspect I have* mild ADD and OCD, and whatever causes me to have a few auditory and visual hallucinations (if that's not just the bipolar itself, or my medication).



Bipolar disorder can cause hallucinations? That explains it then, and reinforces my idea that I probably am Bipolar.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *I've been diagnosed* *with* bipolar with psychotic features.
> 
> *I know* *I have* paranoia and anxiety problems, though I've never coughed up the money to see a psychiatrist about them. My anti-depressants help with that shit, anyway.
> 
> *I suspect I have* mild ADD and OCD, and whatever causes me to have a few auditory and visual hallucinations (if that's not just the bipolar itself, or my medication).


 
It is possible that you have mild schizophrenia. I was suspected for several years to just have a bad case of ADD. They were wrong.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

I got nothing, but I have been having some big cases of Depression and Loneliness lately : /


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I got nothing, but I have been having some big cases of Depression and Loneliness lately : /


 
Maybe that's a situational disorder as opposed to a mental one?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Diagnosed as Clinically Depressed about 2 years ago.
Still seeing a psychiatrist once/twice a month, for that as well as my other problem.

Social Anxiety, anytime im meeting someone new IRL i just lose any confidence in myself and become almost afraid of what they'll think of me.
If i have to go to anything involving a group of unfimiliar people i have to interact with, for example guitar lessons, i will get up to the door of wherever it is, and then freeze. I already feel the people inside hate me, that im judged before i even enter the room.
if i can get past it, and actually talk to someone, i become myself again. but its the fear of rejection that useually keeps me from even saying hello to some people.

Thankfully, it doesnt affect me that much when im just out-and-about town, or over the internet etc. As long as its not proper long-term face-to-face interaction, im usually ok.

Im working towards losing this anxiety, getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Benn said:


> Most people have some diagnosed form of something, kids used to be rambunctious, now they're ADD...
> So my question to you:
> What's f*cked up from the neck up?
> 
> Me --> Anxiety Disorder (Not situationaly provoked) started when i was twelve, been on the same meds for 6 years, but ive weened myself down to one pill every 4 days, just to keep from going into withdrawl.   Therapy wasnt of any use, and it ruined a good year of my life.   I still get dizzy, light headed, and feel pain in my chest, but now i know to avoid it...



I think ADD (or ADHD) is mostly parents looking for an excuse for their childs behaviour. why do I think this? because I have observed parents I know whos boys "allegedly" have this ADHD, but all I see is a little prick who doesn't behave and a mother who doesn't discipline. By the way, I am not saying ADD or ADHD does not exist, I am saying I think there is alot of kids out there who don't have it, but have been diagnosed with it so the doctor can keep the mother quiet and happy. My mom doesn't think ADHD even exists.

I have not been diagnosed with any mental disorders myself, but thats not to say I am perfectly fine upstairs.....Doubt the doctor would find much in my skull if they looked, maybe some dust, few cobwebs, lever stuck in autopilot.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was a kid they thought I had ADD, so they put me on ritalin. All that did was take me from hyper to homicidal, so that was ruled out. Now I'm borderline manic depressive and borderline schyzophrantic with a side of lycanthropy (no, I can't transform into a werewolf; don't be retarded. And no, I'm not going to put medical documents on the internet as proof, so don't ask... it was the official diagnosis. The shrink was all somber and worried; I was all like "Oh, fuck yeah that's awesome." But that's neither here nor there).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> When I was a kid they thought I had ADD, so they put me on ritalin. All that did was take me from hyper to homicidal, so that was ruled out. Now I'm borderline manic depressive and borderline schyzophrantic with a side of lycanthropy (no, I can't transform into a werewolf; don't be retarded. And no, I'm not going to put medical documents on the internet as proof, so don't ask... it was the official diagnosis. The shrink was all somber and worried; I was all like "Oh, fuck yeah that's awesome." But that's neither here nor there).



My friend scared his shrink to the point his shrink wont see him anymore.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My friend scared his shrink to the point his shrink wont see him anymore.



After four sessions with mine, she retired without warning. Probably a coincidence, but when you're twelve and there because it's court ordered, it makes you wonder.


----------



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

There always seems to be a fair number of people who believe that they have mental disorders, but have not had them validated/look at by a doctor. Now, some people do have these problems, and are unable/unwilling to seek help, but most are hypochondriacs... not to mean any offense.
I used to be the mayor of hypochondropolis, but the Effexor effectively removed me from office... i had heart disease, legions, stroke, anurisms, kidney diseases, tumors, a collapsing windpipe, the list was looong back then.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

Bipolar, social phobia, and PTSD. 

Thankfully my meds seem to be working.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

GAH! posted it in the wrong thread >.<, anyway now that I am in the RIGHT thread, I still believe ADHD is non existant.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Hurray for over-diagnosing and fabricating illnesses.  Hurray for drugs that harm more than help.  Hurray for crooked psychiatrists.

Hurray for over-medicated America.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> GAH! posted it in the wrong thread >.<, anyway now that I am in the RIGHT thread, I still believe ADHD is non existant.



They're pretty much the same. The other one is a more general "How are you broken" this one is "how is your mind broken"



Tycho said:


> Hurray for over-diagnosing and fabricating illnesses.  Hurray for drugs that harm more than help.  Hurray for crooked psychiatrists.
> 
> Hurray for over-medicated *America*.



They do it over here too. I give up with pills now, I try to even avoid painkillers unless I'm desperate.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

I always wonder if I should just quit my meds and work things out myself...but I tend to get suicidal when I'm not taking my Prozac...


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 12, 2009)

Passive-aggressive ._.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

i was put on ritalin once to, and it was HORRIBLE. they put me on adderak after that and it was OK... tho i personally stopped taking it cuz i hated how hyper-aware it made me (damn speed)


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I always wonder if I should just quit my meds and work things out myself...but I tend to get suicidal when I'm not taking my Prozac...



If the drug is actually doing some good you probably don't want to stop taking it right away.  Prozac is a pain in the ass, you could actually stop taking the pills and the shit would stay in your system for 2 weeks - makes switching to a different med (or going off it entirely) slightly difficult sometimes.  Its side affects range from mildly annoying to HAET.  It does seem to work for me, though.

The shit I've really come to hate is lithium.  I hate it.  A lot.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> If the drug is actually doing some good you probably don't want to stop taking it right away.  Prozac is a pain in the ass, you could actually stop taking the pills and the shit would stay in your system for 2 weeks - makes switching to a different med (or going off it entirely) slightly difficult sometimes.  Its side affects range from mildly annoying to HAET.  It does seem to work for me, though.


Yeah, I guess since it's working it'd be best to just continue taking it.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

i guess it was working, but i just ahted feeling like in drank 10 cups of coffee. besides, to renew the prescription id have had to go see my child psychologist(well heroffice is in a pediatric office) every month, and put up with her being angsty with me losing a COUPLE pounds every month


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 12, 2009)

The biggest and most difficult one is Borderline Personality Disorder. It makes day to day life difficult to hold together, and I can't really remember a time when I wasn't suicidal. I think if it wasn't for my mate's incredible patience and nurturing, I'd probably be dead now - and even with that help, every day I ask myself the question "Do I really want to see tomorrow? Can I really face this misery every day for the rest of my life?"  That's usually the point where my mate actually has to come hold me until I sleep, on the worst days. She's priceless.

Smaller and usually less onerous are just general anxiety issues and of course, ADHD. These have all been diagnosed (after multiple trips to the psyche ward) by multiple doctors. I gave up on medicine after I realized I couldn't remember any of the classes I took my senior year of high school, and now I can't afford to try and find a doctor to talk to about medication issues...if I could, I'd probably give it a shot again.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

wna is ti si cdon't even


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> The biggest and most difficult one is Borderline Personality Disorder. It makes day to day life difficult to hold together, and I can't really remember a time when I wasn't suicidal. I think if it wasn't for my mate's incredible patience and nurturing, I'd probably be dead now - and even with that help, every day I ask myself the question "Do I really want to see tomorrow? Can I really face this misery every day for the rest of my life?"  That's usually the point where my mate actually has to come hold me until I sleep, on the worst days. She's priceless.
> 
> Smaller and usually less onerous are just general anxiety issues and of course, ADHD.



That sounds terrible, you really are lucky to have a mate like that.

The hardest days of all, having any sort of mental problem, are the ones where you really wonder if you want to face the next one, thats for sure.
My depression got so bad at one point, i spent about a month contemplating the inevetable, I deliberately OD'd on insulen 3 times during that period just because i couldnt stand living the way i was. Luckily, my mom and brother were really supportive, they stopped me slipping away each time.
And since ive met my girlfriend, things are really looking up for me.

I wish you all the best, keep at it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, I guess since it's working it'd be best to just continue taking it.



If the drugs are doing their job, continue them. 



Lobo Roo said:


> The biggest and most difficult one is Borderline Personality Disorder. It makes day to day life difficult to hold together, and I can't really remember a time when I wasn't suicidal. I think if it wasn't for my mate's incredible patience and nurturing, I'd probably be dead now - and even with that help, every day I ask myself the question "Do I really want to see tomorrow? Can I really face this misery every day for the rest of my life?"  That's usually the point where my mate actually has to come hold me until I sleep, on the worst days. She's priceless.
> 
> Smaller and usually less onerous are just general anxiety issues and of course, ADHD.



And you, you have a really great mate! 

I remember four years ago, I received an un provoked beating buy a prick and a baseball bat. Despite yelling at the top of my lungs for help all people did was look out the windows and watch, this happend behind my appartment building where I lived at the time. I almost had to crawl up three flights of stairs to my appartment and no one even came out to ask if i needed help, or wanted the police called.

This made me lock myself away in my appartment thinking "No fucker cares about me, why should i go out into the world, FUCK EVERYONE< FUCK THE WORLD" were the sorts of things that went through my mind. I only went out after nightfall, and late at night when the town was dead of people, I really hated being around people back then. All I did was sit inside and sit at my computer all day, feeling like the only ones who cared were those I knew online. And i do have some online friends to be thankfull for, as they prevented me doing suicidal things quite a few times.

Not certain if i went into a deep depression or what, but looking back now, I can see i wasn't mentally right in the head.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> wna is ti si cdon't even



Have you been drinking?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> That sounds terrible, you really are lucky to have a mate like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best, keep at it.



Thank you, very much. 

My mate makes sure to remind me how lucky I am.  Honestly, though, I marvel at her patience. She's faced down panic attacks, suicide attempts, and nights where I'll just cry for hours and can't stop. She also knows I struggle with rage issues - even that there are times I get so angry, I have homicidal thoughts towards her. She's had me punch the wall about a foot from her head, and all she did was hug me. I'm pretty sure she's a frikken saint, at this point. 

I really, really wish I could afford to go to the doctor, though...to find a medication that works. It terrifies me to know how sometimes I'm thisclose to losing control and hurting her, and I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Thank you, very much.
> 
> My mate makes sure to remind me how lucky I am.  Honestly, though, I marvel at her patience. She's faced down panic attacks, suicide attempts, and nights where I'll just cry for hours and can't stop. She also knows I struggle with rage issues - even that there are times I get so angry, I have homicidal thoughts towards her. She's had me punch the wall about a foot from her head, and all she did was hug me. I'm pretty sure she's a frikken saint, at this point.
> 
> I really, really wish I could afford to go to the doctor, though...to find a medication that works. It terrifies me to know how sometimes I'm this close to losing control and hurting her, and I don't know what to do about it.



Maybe drugs is not the key to dealing with the anger issues, maybe learning self control is? but unless you can see a doctor, we can never know what is the best way to deal with it. Hell if i could I'd pay for you to see a doctor I would, if i was lucky enough to win the lotto.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 12, 2009)

I question ADD.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

you cant afford to see someone? thats aweful.

You've actually made me feel very lucky for the help the State gives people like me, i take it for granted way too often.

Ill tell you something, take your mate, hold her and dont let her out of your life. She's about the best person ive ever head of, your right she sounds like she deserves to be Cannonised!

I wish i could offer you better advice, but i dont know much about that condition.
Im sure you will find a way, just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I question ADD.



I do know someone personaly who has it. HE does have problems focussing on things, and he is indeed hyper most of the time, however he does not go around doing shit to get into trouble and then blame it on his ADHD.

Now, I know some parents through mom and my lil bro's friends, two of bro's friends are diagnosed with it, and to be honest imo they are just miss behaved little fuckwipes who can't do as they are told. That is the difference between a true case and a fake case.

I think ADHD (or ADD as it is also known) exists, but I think many parents these days use it as an "excuse" for the way their children behave because they can't admit their kids are just little brats that can't behave themselves.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Asperger here..  also got Bipolar Migraines with Symptoms if that counts.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just extremely paranoid, and have a tendency to assume that everyone is out to fuck me (not in the good way).


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Type 2 Bipolar disorder officially, but that's just to get me into the system.  In 15 years they've never pinned it down, but social anxiety disorder, and PTSD are also present.  Luckily I'm on a waiting list to get into the trauma program at the hospital for PTSD.  So there's hope that this is finally going to get some proper treatment. *S*  Ultimately I'd like to get off the meds entirely.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Anxiety disorder, depression, possibly Bipolar, insomnia, and ADHD(don't see it a lot any more)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I do know someone personaly who has it. HE does have problems focussing on things, and he is indeed hyper most of the time, however he does not go around doing shit to get into trouble and then blame it on his ADHD.
> 
> Now, I know some parents through mom and my lil bro's friends, two of bro's friends are diagnosed with it, and to be honest imo they are just miss behaved little fuckwipes who can't do as they are told. That is the difference between a true case and a fake case.
> 
> I think ADHD (or ADD as it is also known) exists, but I think many parents these days use it as an "excuse" for the way their children behave because they can't admit their kids are just little brats that can't behave themselves.



It's a short attention span, and the kids "have it" because they have never had their head smacked when they became lazy. "Johnny has it. He has a hard time paying attention in class." Not very many kids find a lecture fun or entertaining, and if you had teachers like mine, then you would be bored out of your mind, too. This is one of the reasons why I think the school system, in Oregon at least, needs to be revamped and burned out teachers need to be asked to leave, because they are only there to collect a paycheck and that ends up hurting the students education. Just to make it clear this is just my opinion.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yea, I have insomnia too, since the age of eight

EDIT:  Even though its pretty much under control since I started meditating and doing my flexibility exercises before going to sleep, it still takes me half an hour to fall asleep.. when Im lucky.  When Im not, it can take two hours to not sleeping at all


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know where self-hatred would fall


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Midna said:


> I don't know where self-hatred would fall



Not a mental disorder, its normal for one to hate oneself ^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I'm just extremely paranoid, and have a tendency to assume that everyone is out to fuck me (not in the good way).


 
They are. Everyone is Machiavellian.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not a mental disorder, its normal for one to hate oneself ^^


sorry just in a very odd mood right now, hyper, not happy nor sad, not too hyper...idk


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 13, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Maybe that's a situational disorder as opposed to a mental one?



Probably, all I know is that there is this one girl I have a huge crush on, and when I am not around her I feel very lonely and depressed.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Probably, all I know is that there is this one girl I have a huge crush on, and when I am not around her I feel very lonely and depressed.


i think that's normal


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> The biggest and most difficult one is Borderline Personality Disorder. It makes day to day life difficult to hold together, and I can't really remember a time when I wasn't suicidal. I think if it wasn't for my mate's incredible patience and nurturing, I'd probably be dead now - and even with that help, every day I ask myself the question "Do I really want to see tomorrow? Can I really face this misery every day for the rest of my life?"  That's usually the point where my mate actually has to come hold me until I sleep, on the worst days. She's priceless.
> 
> Smaller and usually less onerous are just general anxiety issues and of course, ADHD. These have all been diagnosed (after multiple trips to the psyche ward) by multiple doctors. I gave up on medicine after I realized I couldn't remember any of the classes I took my senior year of high school, and now I can't afford to try and find a doctor to talk to about medication issues...if I could, I'd probably give it a shot again.


Of all the diagnosis I have worked with, Borderline has got to be the most torturous one for the person.  I wish it was easily managed.  The fact you say the things you do means your doing well, be as well as you can and breath.


----------



## Idlewild (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been clinically depressed before. According to my psychologist, I met 9 out of the 10 symptoms, so there was no controversy on my diagnosis, even though my mom still insists there was nothing wrong.

I've since had therapy and have recovered. But I still have some leftover anxiety problems that I don't think I'll ever get over. I'm insanely self-conscious.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's a short attention span, and the kids "have it" because they have never had their head smacked when they became lazy. "Johnny has it. He has a hard time paying attention in class." Not very many kids find a lecture fun or entertaining, and if you had teachers like mine, then you would be bored out of your mind, too. This is one of the reasons why I think the school system, in Oregon at least, needs to be revamped and burned out teachers need to be asked to leave, because they are only there to collect a paycheck and that ends up hurting the students education. Just to make it clear this is just my opinion.



i have ADD
i am 23
i am not in school
i still take my meds because when i do not take my meds i just cannot function properly, i am giddy, and spazzy, overly moody, i get uncontrolable munchies, i cannot stay on task, and even though i love making fursuits for a living without my meds i just cannot bring myself to sit down and work on anything. i irritate the crap out of my sister and mom when i do not take my meds as i am such a tweak.

because i have ADD my medical insurance is higher than it should be for my age group, i spend $250 a month for med coverage plus $60 for a bottle of 100 pills.

ADD is real, and expensive to treat when your med coverage is *ucked up


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfectly normal. 

I had authority issues when I was younger and for years I was sent to shrinks who would say I had ADD to explain it or some bullshit like that. Naturally time would tell that they were wrong. I don't really respect the profession, psychology that is. I think they are far too eager to diagnose people with problems they do not have, which may explain why "mental disorders" are becoming more and more common these days.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2009)

I have GAD, (generalized anxiety disorder) ADHD, and manic depressive disorder. I probably have more but my issues are my problem. I take no meds for any of these anymore.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Perfectly normal.
> 
> I had authority issues when I was younger and for years I was sent to shrinks who would say I had ADD to explain it or some bullshit like that. Naturally time would tell that they were wrong. I don't really respect the profession, psychology that is. I think they are far too eager to diagnose people with problems they do not have, which may explain why "mental disorders" are becoming more and more common these days.



They diagnosed my brother with "ODD" (oppositional defiant disorder) when he was 16.  He told them they were fucking nuts.  I think he was quite right.

Never even heard of "ODD".  Pssh.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been diagnosed with ADD but I don't really think so. I'm just so sick and tired of school and need to get away from my family for some time is my personal diagnosis of what's going on with me.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably some kind of anxiety disorder. It'd explain the speech problem.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 13, 2009)

They diagnosed me with clinical depression when I was going through my divorce (gee, I wonder why) then prescribed antidepressants that made things MUCH, MUCH WORSE.  They hand that shit out like it's candy, when for 25% of the population is makes the problem much worse, not better.  I'm glad it exists for those who really need it, but it WAY over prescribed.

I haven't been diagnosed, but I know I have Asperger's.  I never really thought of it as anything more than a personality quirk, something I inherited from my grandmother and have long ago learned to control by letting it all out in private.  But when my son started to get the same symptoms my ex-wife had him checked out and that's what he was diagnosed with.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 13, 2009)

Midna said:


> i think that's normal



Yeah, I thought the same thing, too


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing, too


I was the same way, you should of seen me when I heard she had attempted suicide


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 13, 2009)

Midna said:


> I was the same way, you should of seen me *when I heard she had attempted suicide*



Oh, I am so sorry, I hope she's alright


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Oh, I am so sorry, I hope she's alright


all's good now she's recovered, even though I still haven't recovered


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 13, 2009)

Midna said:


> all's good now she's recovered, even though I still haven't recovered



Good to hear that she's recovered.

I know how it's like when a loved one attempts suicide. A cousin of mine who I loved so much was depressed, and ended up cutting himself and was on the verge of committing suicide, he came to his senses and told his parents about it, and he was in the mental hospital for a week of two. He's recovered, and I am still a bit sad about what happened, but overall I am just happy that he's okay and recovered.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Good to hear that she's recovered.
> 
> I know how it's like when a loved one attempts suicide. A cousin of mine who I loved so much was depressed, and ended up cutting himself and was on the verge of committing suicide, he came to his senses and told his parents about it, and he was in the mental hospital for a week of two. He's recovered, and I am still a bit sad about what happened, but overall I am just happy that he's okay and recovered.


telling my parents is the worst thing that I've done about mine


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe drugs is not the key to dealing with the anger issues, maybe learning self control is? but unless you can see a doctor, we can never know what is the best way to deal with it. Hell if i could I'd pay for you to see a doctor I would, if i was lucky enough to win the lotto.



Well, it's very true that it's possible to control how you react to anger - and I'm proud to say I have never hit my partner, no matter how angry. I am prone to throwing things and punching walls - but in the scheme of things, it could be worse. I have come within a hair - and I'm not proud of this, at all, I'm just trying to explain - within a hair of literally beating the shit out of her. What stops me is that my fear of losing her is stronger than my rage - I do love her, very much...and when I'm relatively sane I'm horrified of how I think, how I feel when I'm angry. It's not just her, she's just the person I'm around the most. Anything can send me from simply stressed to being in a rage so fierce I'd gladly strange the person next to me. I'm not really sure how to explain it...or if it can really be understood if you don't experience. You talk about control, but I'm so angry that it blocks everything else. I can't even think, I just want to hurt people, break things. I DON'T, but it takes pretty much every bit of willpower I have.

However, I can't make myself NOT be angry. You can't control your emotions - even moreso if you have BPD. I've seen a doctor before - and I was on medicine, before. It did help, though we still hadn't gotten it quite right. (Memory problems, pretty severe when I was on meds.) But I can't afford to go back to the doctor - the one I was seeing was $200 a visit, twice a month. So...I just kind of muddle along and try not to kill anyone. It's not as easy as I (and the people around me, I'm sure) would hope.


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2009)

Diagnosed with Manic Depression and what they call 'Seasonal Affective Disorder'. I'm also said to show signs of Autism, but...haven't been to a doctor to see about that


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2009)

Benn said:


> Most people have some diagnosed form of something, kids used to be rambunctious, now they're ADD...
> So my question to you:
> What's f*cked up from the neck up?
> 
> Me --> Anxiety Disorder (Not situationaly provoked) started when i was twelve, been on the same meds for 6 years, but ive weened myself down to one pill every 4 days, just to keep from going into withdrawl.   Therapy wasnt of any use, and it ruined a good year of my life.   I still get dizzy, light headed, and feel pain in my chest, but now i know to avoid it...





DarkNoctus said:


> And what makes you think most furries have mental disorders? Or did I misread your post?



Most furries do have a mental disorder. like 90% of the people in the fandom are fucking weird and don't know how to act in social environments.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> Most furries do have a mental disorder. like 90% of the people in the fandom are fucking weird and don't know how to act in social environments.


So are most people, furries are people. Hence most of them are weird.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 13, 2009)

Benn said:


> Most people have some diagnosed form of something, kids used to be rambunctious, now they're ADD...
> So my question to you:
> What's f*cked up from the neck up?



A comprehensive set of things, I'd think. From diet to support structure to brain condition to genetic heritage. My mother was diagnosed with clinical depression over a decade ago which sort of lead to bipolar behavior that occasionally became violent. During my high school years the same things were starting to occur with myself and having recognized the symptoms she had me taken to get diagnosed. They prescribed a pill which toned down the giant mood swings. I have since been weened off the medication and only one did I ever go through a period like I felt like I needed something like it to get by but that ended halfway through my senior year in college. The psychiatrist provided by the school really helped with that though and I'm glad I saw him.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh - I'd like to toss in that I wasn't diagnosed with ADHD until I was grown. My parents tolerated no bullshit from me - I mean, I struggled in school and eventually dropped out of college (and then wished I could go back...) but as far tearing around acting like a fucking hellion? Hell would freeze over first. My dad woulda tore my ass up.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 14, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i have ADD
> i am 23
> i am not in school
> i still take my meds because when i do not take my meds i just cannot function properly, i am giddy, and spazzy, overly moody, i get uncontrolable munchies, i cannot stay on task, and even though i love making fursuits for a living without my meds i just cannot bring myself to sit down and work on anything. i irritate the crap out of my sister and mom when i do not take my meds as i am such a tweak.
> ...


 
People are not robots. You can not tell them to sit down and do a tedious task and expect them to perform at 100%. Where just human, and just because you find something this fun, doesn't mean you can be hooked on it. And people get hooked on the idea that something is wrong with them and the only way they can stop this problem is by taking whatever wonderful pill. This ends up becoming a psychological issue. I'll use MSC (multiple chemical sensitivity) or some times expressed as MCSS (multiple chemical sensitivity syndrome) as example. Some people say their bodies are "sensitive" to the environment around (plastic, wood, cotton, paint, stuff in the water, etc.) them. They say, depending on who you talk to, they feel sick, fatigued, yak, blah, yak, whatever, because they have convinced themselves that the environment around them is the cause, so they start to manifest symptoms physically. Some MCS "victims" are given placebo tests and they almost always fail them.

I'm not calling you a liar. The pills probably do what they were made to, and that is to make you focus, and you probably do have a focusing problem. I just think the "condition" is unfairly given to people who really don't have a "condition." That's how humans work. That is our biology. This is how we evolved. Also, I don't trust the pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

PDD-NOS has broken my in every way you can imagine.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

I bet I could get diagnosed with something in the states, but here it would be "you're a fucktard, get on with life or kill yourself". :V


----------



## TehSean (Sep 14, 2009)

Is deafness a mental disorder?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Is deafness a mental disorder?



Being stupid enough to ask if physical disability is a mental disorder IS a mental disorder.


----------



## Benn (Sep 14, 2009)

If you _think_ you're deaf, and act like it, then yes, there may be some sort of mental disorder behind it...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Being stupid enough to ask if physical disability is a mental disorder IS a mental disorder.


The worst of them all.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, I think I've found what's wrong: we're furries.


XD

For me, I looked through a psychology textbook once and found out that I had some of the symptoms of paranoia schizophrenia. The belief that I'm being watched secretly's a major one. But then again, that's what happens when you self-diagnose yourself from a textbook instead of seeing a professional about it. I also had some ADD signs and narcissict personality disorder according to the symptoms listed.


----------



## KillerFreya (Sep 19, 2009)

I was diagnosed with aspergers 12 years ago(in b4 HURF DURF ASSBURGERS LOL. Fuck you). I'm also mildly schizotypal.


----------



## Qoph (Sep 19, 2009)

I was diagnosed with Aspergers... but now that I've seen it full-on I think I either have it only mildly or not at all.  I have some sort of social anxiety though.


----------



## Loken (Sep 19, 2009)

I too am rockin' an anxiety disorder, been on paxil for coming on a year now.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

I was diagnosed with a lot stuff from ADD,ADHD,Depression,Bipolar,Paranoid Schizophrenia when I was a child.I was prescribed a lot of medication it didn't help me focus in school, teachers kept complaining that I was sleeping in class I was prescribe Ritalin that didn't help me my behavior problems nor did it help me cope with my problems.

All the pills did was made it worse when I am overdose I couldn't anwser the doctors questions they kept prescrbeing more pills when doctors ask the same Question "How do you Feel?" I feel I can't comment right now I am overdose on medication you prescribe to me.Lucky, I met a doctor that stoped giving me medication I stop all together.I felt better even though I still feel unhappy from time to time but I got over it and try to move on.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> I felt better even *though I still feel unhappy from time to time* but I got over it and try to move on.



Why do I feel that you mean that as something unnatural, connected with mental problems? Seriously.


----------



## Benn (Sep 19, 2009)

Loken said:


> I too am rockin' an anxiety disorder, been on paxil for coming on a year now.


 
*Aah, Paxil, you're the one who started my PVC's and Palpitations,*

Generalized or situational?


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 19, 2009)

ADD with a hint of H in the middle.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Why do I feel that you mean that as something unnatural, connected with mental problems? Seriously.


 
 I don't know, why does Psychology connect mental problems with kids who lack vocabulary words?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> vocabulary words?



wat


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't know, why does Psychology connect mental problems with kids who lack *vocabulary words*?



redundancies, right?


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> redundancies, right?


 
Yes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 19, 2009)

I find anthros cool à² _à²


----------



## outward (Sep 19, 2009)

Chronic Depression, GAD


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

Benn said:


> *Aah, Paxil, you're the one who started my PVC's and Palpitations,*
> 
> Generalized or situational?




Yay Paxil!

That stuff made my depression worse.   The doctor's solution?  'Your doseage isn't strong enough'.  Once they figured my symptoms increased with the dose, then they cut me off and switched me to something else.   That wasn't before I missed a crap-load of classes in college though.





Telnac said:


> They diagnosed me with clinical depression when I was going through my divorce (gee, I wonder why) then prescribed antidepressants that made things MUCH, MUCH WORSE. They hand that shit out like it's candy, when for 25% of the population is makes the problem much worse, not better. I'm glad it exists for those who really need it, but it WAY over prescribed.



Nice to see the States and Canada have something in common; using pills instead of therapy to treat depression.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 19, 2009)

Benn said:


> Most people have some diagnosed form of something, kids used to be rambunctious, now they're ADD...


I've been diagnosed with a lot of things, including the ubiquitous ADD. The only diagnosis that I really agree with, though, is "personality disorder". That really sums me up 

Slightly related:
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-35354.html (it's a German children's book about mental illness, with anthro characters)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

Why are these furries always insane?
Is there something wrong with their brains?
Taking all of those pills
To correct all your ills
A one way journey on your life's fail train


----------



## Loken (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> *Aah, Paxil, you're the one who started my PVC's and Palpitations,*
> 
> Generalized or situational?


Generalized


----------



## Asmiro (Sep 20, 2009)

I have depression (of which I'm currently seeing a psychologist for) and I wouldn't be surprised if I had an anxiety disorder. I COULD probably throw ADD or ADHD in my list as well as a few things I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 20, 2009)

Personally, I find the ADD thing a little silly. It seems 75% of kids have it now. 

 I was diagnosed with Pervasive Developmental Disorder. ..Which is basically Autism.

And, I'm.. also a Schizophrenic. Feels bad, man.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Clinical Lycanthropy.

Kidding.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 20, 2009)

I have ADHD, I take no meds because I don't need it, I am way calmer now then I was when I was 3, ( i was like a suicidal demon around that age), along that I have learned to become hyper willingly, even though sugar calms me down ( but so does meditating).


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 20, 2009)

Diagnosed with Asperger's and ADHD.  Still on meds.  Shrink wants me off.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 20, 2009)

PTSD and borderline personality.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 21, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Kidding.



Fuck, I hoped that  someone made a disorder like that. It would be precious.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been prescribed stuff for anxiety and depression over the years. Who knows what the hell I have, if anything. (doctors will tell you you have problems no matter what, am I right?) My problems seem to come and go, and they're pretty mild anyway.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

I have ADHD, Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, which I keep under control. My therapist said that they wanted to try a new drug on me. The drug gave me mood swings and I thought people didnâ€™t like me. My mom then said that I had bipolar. Kids with ADD or ADHD are also thought to have bipolar because the kids would get the same score on both the ADD test and the bipolar test. My dad took me off of the experimental medication and Iâ€™m fine with the old stuff now. Also another symptom of that new drug was that after long usage of this drug it would give boysâ€¦ boobs. So Iâ€™m happy with what I have going on, but if people start to say that you have a mental disability when you know that you donâ€™tâ€¦ you need to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 21, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> doctors will tell you you have problems no matter what, am I right?



Unless it's "You're fine, next please". And people go along with life, unwary of the fact that they could have something to baww about and feel better about themselves.


----------



## Murphy Z (Sep 21, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Clinical Lycanthropy.



I have a slight case of that, I only get it once in a blue moon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Not allowed to say due to patient confidentiality, because nobody will believe me, and because admitting to having it is asking to have your status and possessions removed and then hung upside down naked in the town square for people to toss rotten vegetables at you.


----------



## Azure (Sep 21, 2009)

Whatever it is, I've learned to deal without a crutch.  Most of you are pussies.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Murphy Z said:


> I have a slight case of that, I only get it once in a blue moon.


You're so very punny, Mr. Murphy.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think so, but we all have our little problems.

I would say I can get quite nervous at times, not strong enough to say I suffer with Anxiety. 

Weed helps. 

I am pretty weird though. ^^


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> So are most people, furries are people. Hence most of them are weird.



Most people don't consider themselves furries though. And I'm referring to the latter. A staggering amount of the people I run into that are in the fandom are more messed up/wierder than people I encounter on a day to day basis.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 22, 2009)

I have Asperger's. So, I'm socially inept. Doesn't mean I'm an ass trying to hide behind my mental disorder, just that sometimes, I'm completely unaware of other people's body language, when I'm being rude or annoying, and so on. It's taken many years of practice for me to seem socially normal, but I still have quite a few quirks people have to get used to.

EDIT: Found the medical records. I was diagnosed in April, 2003 with PDD-NOS. The report noted that I had many traits of Asperger's, but not enough to diagnose me with it specifically. For example, I'm rather coordinated and have no definitive area of focus, unlike most with Asperger's, but socially, I fit most criteria.

EDIT EDIT: For those too lazy to look it up, PDD-NOS is a diagnosis usually called 'atypical autism'. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=PDD-NOS


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2009)

RAI!!! HIDE!!! You're not allowed to say you have that!!!


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 22, 2009)

If it was confirmed by an actual, practicing psychologist, why shouldn't he?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2009)

Because there are still people who say it's a big hoax to get you on pills and make money? Or others who actually believe Michael Savage? (Which in itself is a sign of a lack of common sense.)


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 22, 2009)

-snip-


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 22, 2009)

Social anxiety and ADHD (along with practically everyone born after 1983).

I self medicate with copious amounts of booze. Seems to work.


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2009)

Does like 95% of the population have ADHD or something? I'm pretty sure most of the country can get diagnosed with this, the "symptoms" are things everyone experiences. One of which is...

-Often avoids, dislikes, or is reluctant to engage in tasks          that require sustained mental effort (such as schoolwork or      homework) 

I forgot that everyone simply adores doing homework over anything else.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Uro said:


> Does like 95% of the population have ADHD or something? I'm pretty sure most of the country can get diagnosed with this, the "symptoms" are things everyone experiences. One of which is...
> 
> -Often avoids, dislikes, or is reluctant to engage in tasks that require sustained mental effort (such as schoolwork or homework)
> 
> I forgot that everyone simply adores doing homework over anything else.


 
Exactly.
Don't tell me my son has ADD, but he can sit and play PS2 for 3 hours. Granted he is jumping around most of the time, but his attention is on the game.


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Exactly.
> Don't tell me my son has ADD, but he can sit and play PS2 for 3 hours. Granted he is jumping around most of the time, but his attention is on the game.



They are trying to get "road rage" inducted into the DSM as a diagnosable mental disorder. Pharmaceutical companies love adding new "ailments" into that book solely so they can produce medicine that "cures" it and get a fat check from the insurance agencies.

The ADHD awareness group, CHADD is funded by a Pharmaceutical company that produces the drug for ADHD... hmmm... wonder why they don't like to openly admit that.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

Uro said:


> They are trying to get "road rage" inducted into the DSM as a diagnosable mental disorder. Pharmaceutical companies love adding new "ailments" into that book solely so they can produce medicine that "cures" it and get a fat check from the insurance agencies.



I dig out the rubbery and oily parts from my meat. What should I take to cure it? :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a very easy solution for Road Rage.

*Takes the person who is diagnosed with road rage's drivers license and then shreds it*

Now the police just need to arrest people who're driving with no license.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Uro said:


> They are trying to get "road rage" inducted into the DSM as a diagnosable mental disorder.


 
Sign me up, I can get all but homicidal, not often, but if someone about causes a wreck. 



Uro said:


> Pharmaceutical companies love adding new "ailments" into that book solely so they can produce medicine that "cures" it and get a fat check from the insurance agencies.
> 
> The ADHD awareness group, CHADD is funded by a Pharmaceutical company that produces the drug for ADHD... hmmm... wonder why they don't like to openly admit that.


 
I've said for years, "It's all about the money", and I mean everything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I've said for years, "It's all about the money", and I mean everything.



Money talks.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Money talks.


 
Yeah and BS runs a marathon. lol


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yeah and BS runs a marathon. lol



It gets tired eventually though.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Not as long as the money is talking.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 22, 2009)

ADHD and other "popular" symptoms are legitimate medical conditions. I find it funny how they're used as an excuse for bad parenting or lack of care. 

Most of the self-diagnosed morons have no idea what an ADD kid behaves like. I know, my brother attended his school with one such boy in his class. Not pretty.


----------



## Uro (Sep 23, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> ADHD and other "popular" symptoms are legitimate medical conditions. I find it funny how they're used as an excuse for bad parenting or lack of care.
> 
> Most of the self-diagnosed morons have no idea what an ADD kid behaves like. I know, my brother attended his school with one such boy in his class. Not pretty.



Could it have possibly been another illness? Family issues, craving attention, drugs? Do you know how he acted other than "your brother went to school with a kid diagnosed with ADHD and it wasn't pretty"?


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

Uro said:


> They are trying to get "road rage" inducted into the DSM as a diagnosable mental disorder. Pharmaceutical companies love adding new "ailments" into that book solely so they can produce medicine that "cures" it and get a fat check from the insurance agencies.
> 
> The ADHD awareness group, CHADD is funded by a Pharmaceutical company that produces the drug for ADHD... hmmm... wonder why they don't like to openly admit that.



This is precisely why I'm studying alternative and herbal treatments.  The pharmaceutical company has WAY too much control IMO.  They're in it for the money, not for the people they're supposed to help.   When you have enough money to lobby, then chances are you're in the business for yourself.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 23, 2009)

Doctors just go "PEELZ HERE"
they want money simple as that, for the past 4 years (its gone now) i had to constantly clear my throat...it was bad i was constantly coughing crap up and didnt know why...we thought it was allergies...took peelz....did nothing....last year went to a doc that said I had a form of tourretes syndrom because i kept clearing my throat....well i told him to "GTFO"...we just moved houses and it turned out we had a carbon monoxide leak in our basement the whole 6 years I lived there, and i always chilled in the basement so i was exposed...new house...no coughing, no crap....fvk doctors
edit: have another story about an a doctor, PEELZ, and ADD when i was younger...but its a bit long


----------



## Stahi (Sep 23, 2009)

Being a furry.


----------



## Benn (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wow... today is probably the best day of my life... or at least of the last 6 years... haven't taken any meds for 5 days now (thats pushing it, cant usually stretch past 4 without withdrawl...) and I had a freakin' XL coffee today .   Its been 3 hours, and still no shakes, tremors or chest pain T~T I'm cured ^^ (well, almost).


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 23, 2009)

Most furries I've talked to seem to have self diagnosed themselves with something.

I don't think -that- many people really have conditions. I think people are just too eager to blame their problems on things. Kids who are just lazy and used to sitting in front of the tv suddenly have ADD, lol.


----------



## Uro (Sep 23, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Most furries I've talked to seem to have self diagnosed themselves with something.
> 
> I don't think -that- many people really have conditions. I think people are just too eager to blame their problems on things. Kids who are just lazy and used to sitting in front of the tv suddenly have ADD, lol.



"I DON'T WANNA DO HOMEWORK I WANNA DO SOMETHING WITH A HIGHER ENTERTAINMENT VALUE!!"

"Oh my god, my son has ADD"


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2009)

Uro said:


> "I DON'T WANNA DO HOMEWORK I WANNA DO SOMETHING WITH A HIGHER ENTERTAINMENT VALUE!!"



if my kid would behave like that id euthanize it on the spot... with my bare hands.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 23, 2009)

Uro said:


> Could it have possibly been another illness? Family issues, craving attention, drugs? Do you know how he acted other than "your brother went to school with a kid diagnosed with ADHD and it wasn't pretty"?



ADHD is a legitimate medical disorder. The kid was diagnosed by a qualified physician and was treated for his condition (not with drugs, of course, we're not a third world country or America).


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't feel like scrolling through 7 pages of posts, but I'm sure at least one person here has said "ADD isn't a real disorder". To that I say "Fuck you, and GTFO".

I have ADHD, been taking meds for it daily ever since I can remember. If I forget to take them in the morning, I can't function all day; I'm never fully awake and I can't concentrate on any individual thing. I feel run down and I break into a bit of a sweat when I shouldn't be sweating.

The point is, if you're not diagnosed with it, don't disregard what you don't understand.


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 23, 2009)

Both of my nephews have ADHD they are on so many meds


----------



## Uro (Sep 23, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> ADHD is a legitimate medical disorder. The kid was diagnosed by a qualified physician and was treated for his condition (not with drugs, of course, we're not a third world country or America).



I assume you know this from your omnipotent knowledge right? Because I know that I love to divulge my medical history to everyone in school. Sarcasm aside, I feel that this "medical disorder" is overly diagnosed and harms the image and reputation if those that really have a problem. I have friends that are diagnosed with ADD/ADHD and are given adderall for it.

So what do they do with it? Take it? Nooo, of course not. They sell it to their friends when exam week rolls around and they behave perfectly fine without it, I wouldn't even know some of my friends have been diagnosed with this if they didn't tell me.

The symptoms for this disorder are too open-ended and easy to be diagnosed with. Hell, I could complain about not being able to focus and being easily distracted in class (but then again if you were bored out of your mind in class wouldn't you daydream and not focus?) and most likely get a positive diagnosis. 



Hitman344 said:


> I have ADHD, been taking meds for it daily ever since I can remember. If I forget to take them in the morning, I can't function all day; I'm never fully awake and I can't concentrate on any individual thing. I feel run down and I break into a bit of a sweat when I shouldn't be sweating.
> 
> The point is, if you're not diagnosed with it, don't disregard what you don't understand.



Sounds more like withdrawal guy.


----------



## Stahi (Sep 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> I assume you know this from your omnipotent knowledge right? Because I know that I love to divulge my medical history to everyone in school. Sarcasm aside, I feel that this "medical disorder" is overly diagnosed and harms the image and reputation if those that really have a problem. I have friends that are diagnosed with ADD/ADHD and are given adderall for it.
> 
> So what do they do with it? Take it? Nooo, of course not. They sell it to their friends when exam week rolls around and they behave perfectly fine without it, I wouldn't even know some of my friends have been diagnosed with this if they didn't tell me.
> 
> ...



Nothing you say will matter if you come to Kaincon and I wind up GIVING YOU A MENTAL DISORDER BY THROWING YOU DOWN THE STAIRS.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey,* HEY*, HEY!!!
Calm down people.

It is as simple as this if you have a problem: 
*1* Get multiple opinions from *several* *licenced medical personel*
*2* Use info from step 1 to make your own decisions, i.e. treatment choices
*3 *Don't wait till you are already receiving treatment to investigate the reasons behind the problem.
*4 **Research Meds*, Important IMO, find out side effects before you start taking them, you may find they're worse than the problem.
*5 Remember* basic logic: In most all situations there is a cause and effect.

*Example:* A guy goes to the doctor and says,
"Doc, my foot hurts when I do this." and then hits it with a hammer.
Doc: "Don't do that then if it hurts."
Patient: "But, Doc I want to, I just don't want the pain."
Doc: "Then don't hit your foot!"


See its simple remove the cause and the simptoms will eventually go away.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol this thread was made to incite riots from the start.
1. It's got furries.
2. People who call themselves crazy don't like to be questioned on the identity they assume because it makes them feel special and fuzzy, and furries love feeling fuzzy.
3. There are crazy people here who actually -are- crazy. The ones who didn't post and don't think they are are the ones to watch out for.
4. Only two guys to a fight.
5. One fight at a time.
6. No shirts, no shoes.
7. Fights will go on as long as they have to.
8. If this is your first night at fight club, you -have- to fight.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> 3. There are crazy people here who actually -are- crazy. The ones who didn't post and don't think they are are the ones to watch out for.



Everyone is crazy. Some are just crazier than others.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 24, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> Everyone is crazy. Some are just crazier than others.


 
^^this


----------



## Lillica (Sep 24, 2009)

Ugh, Bipolar Type II & Panic;/Anxiety disorder.  Thank god for medicaton!  And the more I read about Asperger's, the more i think it applies to me as well >.>


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing.  Can you believe that?

Though if I went into a shrink's office whining about something I'm sure they'd come up with a few things to provide medication for and keep me coming in.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> Everyone is crazy. Some are just crazier than others.


Crazy isn't the right word in that context, especially with the definition of crazy.


----------



## Uro (Sep 24, 2009)

Stahi said:


> Nothing you say will matter if you come to Kaincon and I wind up GIVING YOU A MENTAL DISORDER BY THROWING YOU DOWN THE STAIRS.




It almost happened once. :U


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2009)

Lillica said:


> And the more I read about Asperger's, the more i think it applies to me as well >.>



This doesn't need commentary.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was diagnosed with Asperger's Disorder, a type of autism, and what's really unusual is that it's usually only found in males, but somehow, with my luck, I got it. I also had early signs of Bi-polar disorder when I was younger, but now I'm better.
Aspergers is hard to work with sometimes, but it's what made me who I am, so I can live with it.


----------



## Uro (Sep 24, 2009)

Aspergers is the new ADD.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> Aspergers is the new ADD.


Autism is the new Gay.

Just look at the historical revisionism that is occuring.

_LIKE, HOMG, EINSTEIN AND NEWTON HAD ARSEPERGERS SINDROM..._


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Sep 24, 2009)

I avoid doctors like the plague, but depression and anxiety run in the family and I've done lots of research and taken many online quizzes on medical websites and there's a "high risk" that I have clinical depression and some kind of anxiety disorder and I should "seek a doctor immediately!"...


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

I have ADD. The non-hyperactive one, that is. I can't focus for shit unless I take my meds every three hours.

I also have a few different anxiety disorders, too.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

Lillica said:


> And the more I read about Asperger's, the more i think it applies to me as well >.>



Reading about AS made me angry. I refuse to say I have such a thing, and the symptoms describe way too many regular behaviors of many people.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 25, 2009)

Severe Borderline Personality Disorder
Mild to Severe Depression


----------



## Uro (Sep 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Autism is the new Gay.
> 
> Just look at the historical revisionism that is occuring.
> 
> _LIKE, HOMG, EINSTEIN AND NEWTON HAD ARSEPERGERS SINDROM..._



What...?

Also, why is autism so much funnier than chlamydia?


----------



## Loken (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> What...?
> 
> Also, why is autism so much funnier than chlamydia?


Because chlamydia is out and even if it were funny you would be uncool if you thought it was funny.


----------



## Uro (Sep 25, 2009)

Loken said:


> Because chlamydia is out and even if it were funny you would be uncool if you thought it was funny.



^___________________________^


----------



## Shino (Sep 25, 2009)

*walks over to the aspergers group, stops, then goes and stands uncomfortably off to the side*

You wouldn't believe me if I said I was normal, would you?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> I assume you know this from your omnipotent knowledge right? Because I know that I love to divulge my medical history to everyone in school. Sarcasm aside, I feel that this "medical disorder" is overly diagnosed and harms the image and reputation if those that really have a problem. I have friends that are diagnosed with ADD/ADHD and are given adderall for it.
> 
> So what do they do with it? Take it? Nooo, of course not. They sell it to their friends when exam week rolls around and they behave perfectly fine without it, I wouldn't even know some of my friends have been diagnosed with this if they didn't tell me.
> 
> The symptoms for this disorder are too open-ended and easy to be diagnosed with. Hell, I could complain about not being able to focus and being easily distracted in class (but then again if you were bored out of your mind in class wouldn't you daydream and not focus?) and most likely get a positive diagnosis.



Uh, I know it because his _parents_ and the _teacher_ informed the _parents_ of all class students that he has _diagnosed_ ADHD and will be in the same class as normal children, since this is a coeducational school? 

I find it funny that you extrapolate from your handful of friends with apparently mild ADHD that it _must_ be a lie.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 25, 2009)

Something. Dunno. Tried to go to a shrink. 
She asked at one point what I though. Told her she was a parrot for cheesy motivational shit and that her office smelled like dollar store candles. 

She looked like she was going to cry, so I never went back. Can't stand that shit.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Something. Dunno. Tried to go to a shrink.
> She asked at one point what I though. Told her she was a parrot for cheesy motivational shit and that her office smelled like dollar store candles.
> 
> She looked like she was going to cry, so I never went back. Can't stand that shit.



How lecteresque XD


----------



## Uro (Sep 25, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Uh, I know it because his _parents_ and the _teacher_ informed the _parents_ of all class students that he has _diagnosed_ ADHD and will be in the same class as normal children, since this is a coeducational school?
> 
> I find it funny that you extrapolate from your handful of friends with apparently mild ADHD that it _must_ be a lie.



They called all the parents in his class to inform them that a student had ADHD...? Did they also call them when johnny fell on the playground and scraped his knee? Everyone has mild ADD, the symptoms for it's diagnosis are way too generalized as I mentioned before. I could go on to how parents love to medicate their kids and have them diagnosed with this so they can blame their childs problems on a medical condition rather than their upbringing.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> They called all the parents in his class to inform them that a student had ADHD...? Did they also call them when johnny fell on the playground and scraped his knee? Everyone has mild ADD, the symptoms for it's diagnosis are way too generalized as I mentioned before. I could go on to how parents love to medicate their kids and have them diagnosed with this so they can blame their childs problems on a medical condition rather than their upbringing.



Except when the kid was diagnosed with a heavy form of legitimate ADHD. You're really thick skulled, aren't you? Or maybe think that if something's prevalent in America, it's automatically prevalent world wide?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> Sounds more like withdrawal guy.


 
Sounds like I haven't taken my meds, plain and simple.  I take concerta, which is more powerful than Ritalin or Adderall, and it's the only thing that surpresses the disorder.  I may be dependent on it, but I couldn't get through the day without it, I know that.

You can believe whatever you want to believe, but I know what happens in my case when I don't treat the disorder.  The ADHD is there, because I can tell when it's surpressed and when it isn't.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Sounds like I haven't taken my meds, plain and simple. I take concerta, which is more powerful than Ritalin or Adderall, and it's the only thing that surpresses the disorder. I may be dependent on it, but I couldn't get through the day without it, I know that.
> 
> You can believe whatever you want to believe, but I know what happens in my case when I don't treat the disorder. The ADHD is there, because I can tell when it's surpressed and when it isn't.


 
Nah, Tom ur just crazy.


----------



## Stahi (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> It almost happened once. :U



It'll ALMOST HAPPEN AGAIN if you act like a giant faggot.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Nah, Tom ur just crazy.


 
HEY! ......I'm furry; of course I'm crazy!  XD


----------



## Uro (Sep 25, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Except when the kid was diagnosed with a heavy form of legitimate ADHD. You're really thick skulled, aren't you? Or maybe think that if something's prevalent in America, it's automatically prevalent world wide?



I still don't see why a school would feel pressed to inform parents about a child with ADHD. If it was something like the had schizophrenic delusions telling him to kill everyone then I can see that, a kid with too much energy? Nah. And generally, if there's a disorder in America, then most likely it's going to be found in other countries as well. Unless Poland, with their massive gdp erected a barrier to repel every ailment in the world.



Hitman344 said:


> Sounds like I haven't taken my meds, plain and simple.  I take concerta, which is more powerful than Ritalin or Adderall, and it's the only thing that surpresses the disorder.  I may be *dependent *on it, but I couldn't get through the day without it, I know that.



Withdrawal can refer to any sort of separation, but is most commonly used to describe the group of symptoms that occurs upon the abrupt discontinuation/separation or a decrease in dosage of the intake of medications, recreational drugs, and/or alcohol. In order to experience the symptoms of withdrawal, one must have first developed a chemical dependence.

None of the symptoms of ADD involve cold sweats.



Stahi said:


> It'll ALMOST HAPPEN AGAIN if you act like a giant faggot.



Oh you're tho thilly *limp wrist*


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 25, 2009)

Uro said:


> Withdrawal can refer to any sort of separation, but is most commonly used to describe the group of symptoms that occurs upon the abrupt discontinuation/separation or a decrease in dosage of the intake of medications, recreational drugs, and/or alcohol. In order to experience the symptoms of withdrawal, one must have first developed a chemical dependence.
> 
> None of the symptoms of ADD involve cold sweats.


 
Well, I've been on ADHD meds for 13 years. I think that means I'm chemically dependent on it, then. Regardless, if you knew me back when I was a child, you'd say I have ADHD.  If I didn't take my meds, I would have gotten expelled for something, I'm certain.

Now, at age 18, I am most likely chemically dependent on the meds, thus causing cold sweats. But the rest (being tired, unable to focus on one thing, etc.) are due to my ADHD.  You just neglected to acknowledge that in order to make your point appear stronger.

To sum it up, I have ADHD and YES, I also am dependent on my Concerta. If I don't take the Concerta, I feel the effects of BOTH of the above.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> I still don't see why a school would feel pressed to inform parents about a child with ADHD. If it was something like the had schizophrenic delusions telling him to kill everyone then I can see that, a kid with too much energy? Nah. And generally, if there's a disorder in America, then most likely it's going to be found in other countries as well. Unless Poland, with their massive gdp erected a barrier to repel every ailment in the world.



You are dense. ADHD is not a "kid with too much energy". I was a kid with too much energy, but I wasn't considered an ADHD, because I was functioning perfectly normally. 

I wasn't running around the class screaming or disturbing the class in other ways. I wasn't hitting other kids on impulse. I wasn't throwing stuff around on impulse.

You seriously need to read up on the syndrome, rather than spout ignorant bullshit.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that I have something screwed up with me but can't put a name on it so YOU GET A RIST(engrish for "list")
1) Hyper-sensitivity to noise(especially yelling and harsh sounding voices, they get me stressed out if I hear them and completly screw up my day for the rest of the day)
2) Need to keep engaged or I get depressed(like horribly depressed, but nobody knows that cuz I never show it)

No more D


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 26, 2009)

A.D.D and Depression. Gooooo me.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 26, 2009)

Uro said:


> Unless Poland, with their massive gdp erected a barrier to repel every ailment in the world.



Oh no, it seems that a massive gdp invites americanisation like flies to shit. Schools have much more ill behaved kids each year, since setting them in line by teachers is considered "child abuse", as in the american model.

Before that no one even HEARD about ADHD, much less considered it an excuse from behaving like a brat.


----------



## Kahrio (Sep 26, 2009)

besides everyone and their sister telling me that im insane, im mostly ok. but it seems as though the older people get in my family the deeper they slide into dementia. Im worried about that.

A doctor tried telling me that I had ADD once, and that i should take medication, I told him he was full of shit, and he could choke on his medication.

...... I had to get a new doctor.....


----------

